# Rock shox monarch rt3



## Ransom racer (18. Oktober 2010)

hallo, fährt jemand von euch den neuen monarch rt3?
ich such nach nem manual. den bei den 3 flotgade einstellung merke ich keinen unterschied????

mfg


----------



## enweh (18. Oktober 2010)

Guck mal hier. Rechts bei 'Technische Handbücher' findest du auch ausführliche Service-Manuals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## käthe (23. November 2010)

mein Beitrag kommt vielleicht ein paar Wochen zu spät, aber meine Erfahrung, nachdem ich das Ding jetzt eine Woche am Gardasee gerockt hab ebenfalls: Null Unterschied in allen drei Einstellungen.
Da treibt jemand einen üblen Scherz mit uns und hat einfach mal ein Hebelchen dran gebaut


----------



## Ransom racer (23. November 2010)

hallo,

ich habe ihn nun doch auch schon einige zeit im einsatzt, und das  "blaue  hebelchen" also Flodgate hat doch eine funktion!! 
jedoch ist wippt der dämpfer (im ransom) auch ohne zugeschaltetes flodgate fast nicht. 

mfg


----------



## PioneerPixel (2. Dezember 2010)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand einen kompletten Service gemacht ? 

_Entnehmen Sie den Dämpfer aus dem Schraubstock.
Verwenden Sie eine Pumpe mit Druckanzeige, um
den Dämpferkörper mit Luft oder Stickstoff auf
17,2 - 20,7 bar aufzupumpen. Verwenden Sie ein
Schrader-Ventilwerkzeug, um die Abdeckkappe des
Stickstoffanschlusses wieder anzubringen._

Woher weiß ich welchen Druck ich in den Dämpferkörper geben muss ? In wie fern wirkt sich das auf das Verhalten des Dämpfers aus ?


----------



## welschkorn (13. Dezember 2010)

hallo, weis von euch jemand wieviel druck in den dämpfer (monarch rt3) kommt???
wiege zirka 75kg,irgendwelche tips,das internet spuckt irgenwie nix gescheites aus )=
danke schon mal


----------



## Ransom racer (13. Dezember 2010)

Beim monarch rt3 ist's ja dank der sag anzeige kein problem. pumpen, ring zurück, draufsitzen ev. ring nochmals an den dämpfer drücken, vorsichtig absteigen.  
gegebenenfalls luft rein/raus.bis der gewünschte sag gefunden ist.

mfg


----------



## brösmeli (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich schätz mal grob: für 75 kg sind es 10 bar. Dann hast du einen sag von ca. 25 %.?


----------



## welschkorn (14. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank,wird morgen gleich mal ausprobiert


----------



## Sawyer (2. Mai 2011)

Ich nutze mal diesen älteren Thread für meine Frage:

Ich habe seit Samstag den RT3 Mod. 2011 verbaut (mittlere Einstellung), da sich der Pearl 3.3 verabschiedet hat. Manual-mäßig sieht´s da ja recht mau aus, sprich: außer Garantiegedöns finde ich auf der Herstellerseite keine Infos.

Neben dem schon weiter oben erwähntem Punkt, dass bei der Floodgate-Einstellung kein Unterschied feststellbar ist, spüre ich auch beim Einstellen der Zugstufe kaum einen Unterschied, was m.E. auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, da sie - voll geöffnet - beim Bordsteintest nicht nachwippt.

Was mich etwas verunsichert, ist der Druck, den ich dem Dämpfer spendieren muss.
Mit meiner Masse, Klamotten und Bikerucksack (mit Trinkblase, Verpflegung, etc) für ausgedehnte Touren, komme ich gut & gerne auf 115 kg. Irgendwo habe ich in Erinnerung, dass für mein Bike ein SAG von 10-15% empfohlen wird. Ich musste den Dämpfer mit 18-19 bar aufgepumpen, um zumindest einen SAG von 25% zu erreichen.
Mir scheint der Druck sehr hoch.

Kann da mit dem Dämpfer etwas nicht in Ordnung sein?
Ist er für meine Masse unterdimensioniert?
Wie wirkt sich ein anderer SAG, als für das Bike empfohlen, aus?

Gruß Sawyer


----------



## Chicane (2. Mai 2011)

Sawyer schrieb:


> Kann da mit dem Dämpfer etwas nicht in Ordnung sein?



Wenn du zwischen den Floodgateeinstellungen sowie der Zugstufe keinen/kaum Unterschied merkst, wird wohl etwas nicht in ordnung sein.

Zum Druck: bei 80kg habe ich mit 200psi ca. 25% SAG. Von daher kann dein Druck für 115kg schon hinhauen.

Wie nutzt du den Federweg aus?

Tune ist korrekt für den Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawyer (2. Mai 2011)

Der Einbau wurde von einer Werkstatt vorgenommen. Die haben mit dem für Deutschland zuständigen Importeur/Vertrieb kommuniziert nachdem sich der alte Dämpfer als defekt erwiesen hat. Der Mechaniker hat dem Typ am Telefon meine Daten bzgl. Größe, Gewicht, Fahrstil, Bike, Rahmen, usw. mitgeteilt und dieser meinte wohl, dass der RT3 mit der mittleren Einstellung der passende Dämpfer ist.

Ich bin halt mit dem hohen Druck etwas unsicher. Wenn ich da trotzdem nur 25% SAG bekomme, gehe ich davon aus, dass das Teil beim nächsten Hüpfer durchschlägt.

Bevor ich jetzt aber den Bike-Shop verrückt mache, hole ich mir hier ein paar Meinungen ein. Von Dämpfern habe ich nicht viel Ahnung.


----------



## brösmeli (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein cannondale rz 140. 
Mein komplettgewicht: 95 kg
Dämpferdruck: 16 bar
Sag: 20 %
Floodgateeinstellungen: die 3 einstellungen sind gut spürbar. 
Ich habe schon alle 3 tunes getestet. Zwischen tune high und mid sind keine unterschiede feststellbar. 
Ich hatte schon einmal einen dt dämpfer drin. Der braucht weniger druck: ca. 10 bar.


----------



## Brausa (10. Mai 2011)

Hat den Dämpfer schonmal jemand offen gehabt? Kann man das ProPedal/Floodgate verändern? Mir kommt es so vor als ob das immer ein ist, und zwar spürbar. Er fühlt sich ziemlich "holzern" an.....


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Mai 2011)

Glaube Lord Helmchen hat ja schon einen umgebaut, vielleicht will der ja was dazu sagen? 

Kann durchaus sein das es auf irgendeine Art und Weise immer an ist, ich vermute ja mal das ganze ist durch eine irgendwie veränderbar Vorspannung auf dem Shim-Stack realisiert. Beim Push-Tuning für den RT3 gibts ja auch die Möglichkeit das ganze durch eine einstellbare Low-Speed Druckstufe statt der Plattform zu ersetzen, aber das geht vermutlich nicht mit dem Werks-Innenleben.


----------



## maxl_nbg (12. Juni 2011)

Doofe Frage, ist der RT3 bei Min oder Max vom Floodgate-Hebel offen?


----------



## trophy_truggy (12. Juni 2011)

Ich bring mich mal in diese Diskussion ein...

In ca. 2 Wochen bekomme ich mein YT Wicked mit Monarch RT3.

Ich muss sagen, dieser Thread macht mir Angst...
Obwohl ich trotzdem glaube, dass eure Dämpfer hin sind. Weil einen Unterschied sollte man schon merken...

Hab ich nun gut oder schlecht gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl_nbg (12. Juni 2011)

Als Franke ist YT so und so ne gute Wahl


----------



## trophy_truggy (12. Juni 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Als Franke ist YT so und so ne gute Wahl


 
was ist ein Franke?


----------



## maxl_nbg (12. Juni 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franken_(Region)

und da kommt YT her: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forchheim


----------



## trophy_truggy (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Deutschland.

Das ist in diesem Thread aber auch nicht von Bedeutung!


----------



## docollyday (11. Oktober 2011)

maxl_nbg schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, ist der RT3 bei Min oder Max vom Floodgate-Hebel offen?



Die Frage find ich gar nicht doof, ich hab dieselbe...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte meinen 2011er RT3 vor kurzem bei Sportimport zu Service. Dabei wurde das Innenleben gegen ein 2012er ausgetauscht. Und jetzt spürt man endlich sehr deutlich einen Unterschied zwischen den drei Stufen.


----------



## maxl_nbg (11. Oktober 2011)

Was hat das gekostet?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. Oktober 2011)

Der Dämpfer war im Rahmen der Gewährleistung eingeschickt, da er undicht war.
So hat es mich nur die Versandkosten gekostet. Trotz telefonischer Zusage, dass diese erstattet würden


----------



## toto_cube (24. November 2011)

Hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem RT3 HV:


Einbau des 2011 Modells im Fritzz in MM in 200/57mm. Der Dämpfer spricht nach der Einfahrzeit super an, hier kommt aber wieder das Fritzz - Problem mit den High- Volume Dämpfern zum Tragen und ich fahre mit ca. 40 Prozent SAG
Einbau des Modells mit MH in 200/57mm. Die Zugstufe ist eindeutig zu hart - sonst wie der MM nach der Einfahrphase
Rahmen ausgemessen und den 216/63 mm bei Ebay gekauft - leider auch in MH. Zugstufe ist recht hart- man kann aber damit leben. Der Dämpfer passt auch in den Rahmen - aber ohne Garantie von Hersteller - die Luftkammer muss aber nach "unten"! Bisher die beste Variante und der Dämpfer spricht recht soft an - viel SAG, aber da der Dämpfer länger ist, macht das nix! Achtung- der Umwerfer muss höher gesetzt werden (Fritzz Modell 2010 und 2011)
Um das mit dem SAG und der höhen Dämpfung zu regeln habe ich das 2012 Modell in weiss in 216/63 in MM neu gekauft.
Erste Probefahrt und der Federweg war weg. Da hatte wohl die Stickstofffüllung versagt. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich erneut eine Probefahrt gemacht - der Dämpfer ist bretthart, aber hat funktioniert.
Die Wirkung des Wahlhebels merkt man nur, wenn man den Dämpfer auf Stufe Hart stellt.
Ich wollte das Ding wieder zur Überprüfung schicken, habe aber dann etwas gegoogelt und die Gummiringe für die HV- Kammer geholt(Luftkammer verkleinern). Der Einbau ging recht fix. Ich werde das Ding jetzt wieder testen und hoffe, dass das Problem mit dem hohen SAG jetzt weg ist. Dann kann man wieder mit weniger Druck fahren. Einfahren muss man die Rockshox aber - dass kann auch mal 200 km dauern.
Druck im MH 216 - 150PSI bis runter auf 130PSI bei 90KG
Der neue Dämpfer funktioniert erst unter 130PSI - sonst ist das wie Folter für die Bandscheiben!
Jetzt lasse ich mich mal überraschen!
Grüße


----------



## mondo-mania (6. Mai 2012)

Du armer... Das klingt ja grauenhaft.. Und ich dachte ichb hätte Probleme.

Hab den RT3 2011 M-L3 im Canyon Strive ES 7.0 2011. Der Hinterbau, für die die es nicht kennen hat so das Bedürfniss möglichst leicht durchzurauschen 

Daher Gummiringe in die HV Kammer (komplett voll) und das hat etwas Progression gebracht, aber fahre jetzt mit 85 Kg auf 210 PSI wegen viel rumgespringe auf FR trails. Dann isser aber für flowige singletrails mit Wurzeln zu unsensibel. Da muss man dann so mit 180 fahrn.

Hab jetzt mal den 2012 Kolben bestellt mit M-M3 tune. Hoffe das war nicht die falsche Wahl bei lev. ratio 2.81 (rising rate). Ist halt recht nah am Übergang zu High comp.

Ach ja, Floodgate merk ich eigentlich nichts wenn man so draufguckt und tief einfedert. Aber manchmal so beim bergauffahren hab ich dann doch wieder das Gefühl das man irgendwas merkt 

Zugstufe is super... Steht bei mir genau in der Mitte, Da en Kollege en RP23 drin hat (Strive ES 9.0) weiß ich dass der Monarch eher besser läuft. Nur leider nicht so schön progressiv wie der Fox

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

